# Happy Thanksgiving



## jeneje (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!  Enjoy your Day.
Ken


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 28, 2013)

I am thankful for my family, for our health, and for the new family I've found here on the GRF.

Have a good thanksgiving everyone.

Dave


----------



## Geo (Nov 28, 2013)

To all of my American friends here on the forum, Happy Thanksgiving!! And for all my non-American friends, please remember to be thankful for all the blessings in your life.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Nov 28, 2013)

Amen Geo !


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy turkey day everyone. I'm thankful for everything I have been blessed with and thankful for the great people I have met here on the GRF and a few who have become personal friends (you know who you are). Have a great day guys!!


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## butcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a lot to be thankful for, and the forum is a part of that.
I hope everyone has something to eat, and to be thankful for.
This holiday began by people sharing what they had, and what they learned, kind of like what we do here on the forum.
It is good to share with our friends on the forum, giving us all something to be thankful for.
Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## jonn (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I am truly thankful for this GRF family and all the friends I have made along the way. May you all have a day full of blessings and happiness. Jonn


----------



## Palladium (Nov 28, 2013)

"If you like your turkey, you can keep your turkey!"

Happy Thanksgiving guys. :mrgreen:


----------



## CBentre (Nov 29, 2013)

Geo said:


> To all of my American friends here on the forum, Happy Thanksgiving!! And for all my non-American friends, please remember to be thankful for all the blessings in your life.



I'm not thankful, I'm jealous plain and simple. You have any idea how it feels working for a decade and every American thanksgiving your stuck at work while the owners are enjoying their day at the lions stadium. ....oh wait yeah I'm a business owner now were good. Happy thanksgiving to everyone south of the border.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 29, 2013)

hey everyone I hope you all had a good Thanksgiving

I am thankfull that no one called the police when I pulled into a parking lot of cvs and decanted my gold powders till
I could put them in my new melting dish which i just seasoned. 
I also did a little stannous testing on this and some other product 
A beaker or two a flask ,a couple of funnels and my torch at night where everyone could see(otherwise i might be doing something wrong) well o second thought they just had something better to do :lol: 

Be thankfull for the main things ,take it from a guy who is

Food in your tummy and shelter
And the grf
Thanks steyr223


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving guys! Hope it was good.


----------



## butcher (Nov 29, 2013)

steyr223,
That is some nice looking gold, even the dish shows its purity.


----------

